# Fragen zum Grand Raid BVCS - lange Strecke -



## T.R. (10. Dezember 2017)

Hallo,
ich habe zum Firmenjubiläum ein besonderes Geschenk von meiner Firma bekommen: 4 Übernachtungen in der Schweiz mit Vollpension in einem 4 Sterne Hotel für die Familie inkl. Teilnahmegebühr für die lange Strecke des Grand Raid BVCS. Ich wollte diese Strecke seit meiner Jugend  immer fahren, habe sie mir aber nie zugetraut bzw. Nicht richtig herangetraut, jetzt gibt es keine Ausreden mehr, ich muss sie in Angriff nehmen und möchte möglichst ins Ziel kommen. Hierzu folgende Fragen auf die ich keine Antwort gefunden habe:
Was ist die Durchschnittsteigung dieser Strecke?
Welche Steigung haben die fahrbaren Wege im Durchschnitt?
Wieviele Kilometer und Höhenmeter sind es bis zum letzten Checkpoint, bei dem man herausgenommen werden kann, also der vor dem Pas des Luna? In welcher Zeit und mit welchem Durchschnitt muss ich diese Strecke fahren?
Wie lang ist die reine Gesamtstrecke bergauf?
Sind die Trails sehr technisch oder überwiegend gut zu fahren? Fahre ein Cannondale FSI Hardtail.
Wenn das Ziel nur das Durchkommen ist, sollte man dem Mann mit der Fahne von Anfang an folgen oder wie sollte die Renntaktik aussehen?
Zu meiner Person: Bin dieses Jahr bis jetzt 8003 km und 149.000 Höhenmeter gefahren. Wohne im vorderen Sauerland. Würde mich als durchschnittlich fit bezeichnen. Bin bisher immer nur jährlich den P Weg Marathon mitgefahren, lange Runde, das sind 93 km und 2600 Höhenmeter, Durchschnittssteigung 8 %.  Die fahre ich in ca. 5 - 6 Std, je nach Form.
Danke für alle Tipps und Hinweise.


----------



## Deleted 6320 (10. Dezember 2017)

Hallo, der Grand RAID ist schon eine andere Hausnummer. Lange Anstiege, immer wieder knackig, auf den Abfahrten kann man sich auch nicht immer erholen. Neben der Ausdauer für bis zu 12 h sollte man Kältefest sein, in schlechten Jahren ist es knackig frisch. Die Daten kannst Du ja rauslesen, am Pas de Luna angekommen hast Du 4000Hm im Körper, dann ist tragen und schieben angesagt. Das hat uns allen am wenigsten geschmeckt, oben angekommen waren Schulterschmerzen immer dabei.

Wenn Du Supporter hast, dann platziere sie mit trockenen Sachen an markanten hohen Punkten, das kann je nach Wetter prima helfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tischgrill (10. Dezember 2017)

Abfahrten sind oft steil und technisch anspruchsvoll. Eine Treppenabfahrt ist dabei. Auch oft in der Ebene viel vom Rad springen, über verblocktes Geröll tragen, 10m fahren, wieder abspringen usw. über mehrere Kilometer....mit Gefahr, sich die Füße zu brechen oder schmerzhaft umzuknicken. Wenn es mal schneller runter geht, dann Obacht nicht die teils ausgefahrene Spur zu verlassen, seitlich davon lauert immer grober tiefer Schotter. Am Anfang sind aber auch schon mal Asphaltabfahrten dabei, aber das war es dann auch. Besonders die endlose Schlussabfahrt hat es in sich, ein Gerüttel hoch drei, von entspanntem ins Ziel rollen nach selbst nachgemessenen 126km und 5200hm keine Spur (ausser die letzten 50m).
Wenn die den letzten Kontrollpunkt vor dem Pas de Lona gerade noch vor der Schließzeit körperlich auf der letzten Rille schaffst, dann stelle die nochmal auf 2 Stunden Leiden ein . Ich war an dem Punkt zwar erst noch fit, aber beim ersten Hochtragen von einer Minute auf die andere ein üblen und unerwarteten Formsturz erlitten und habe mich dazu noch verletzt.
Die Anstiege an sich sind jetzt nicht so brutal, was halt Kraft kostet, ist die schiere Länge der Strecke und die zehrenden Abfahrten. Schlechte Fahrtechniker verlieren auf der Strecke bestimmt insgesamt 2 Stunden.


----------



## Thomas Sommer (11. Dezember 2017)

Ich würde mich nicht so sehr an den Details aufhalten - wie Tischgrill: es ist die schiere Länge.
Und bei mir waren es auch die schieren Höhenmeter. Die Abfahrten fand ich technisch, aber
machbar. Da hab ich eher die Zeit reingeholt, die ich bergauf verloren habe.
Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere (lange her) bin ich zu Vorbereitung 13 Marathons gefahren und
einig RTFs. Damit habe ich beim Grand Raid gerade so die Zeitlimits geschafft.
(Welche Firma macht denn solche Geschenke?)


----------



## ctwitt (11. Dezember 2017)

Hallo,

die Besonderheit an dem Rennen ist, dass es eigentlich erst am Anstieg zum Luna Pass beginnt. Bis dorthin ist es eher die Ermüdung als die technische Herausforderung, zumal es wenig bis keine Abschnitte zur Erholung gibt. Der Schiebeabschnitt am Pass ist sehr sehr anstrengend. Auch haben dort viele Probleme mit der dünnen Luft. Schwindel und Übelkeit können auftreten. 
Die letzte Abfahrt ins Ziel ist teilweise sehr verblockt aber auch mit einem Hardtail fahrbar. Ein ziemliches geschüttel. 
Vom Training her, solltest Du in der Lage sein lange Anstiege im oberen G2 Bereich fahren zu können. Auch mehrere male hinter einander. Die Relation Deines Körpergewichts zu Deiner Leistungsfähigkeit ist hier entscheidend. Nicht die Höhenmeter und km die Du im Jahr fährst. Das sagt nur wenig aus.


----------



## T.R. (11. Dezember 2017)

Vielen Dank für eure Hinweise und Tipps. Abfahrten im Gebirge auf ausgewaschenen Schotterwegen liegen mir eigentlich. Singletrails sind auch kein Problem, solange sie nicht bei Nässe wurzelgespickt steil bergabgehen.
Was ist denn eigentlich am Mythos Mandalon Trail dran? Wie habe ich mir den vorzustellen? Das Bildmaterial im Internet sieht nicht so wild aus, ist aber auch nicht wirklich aussagekräftig. Da soll man ja viel Zeit liegen lassen können. Wie lang ist der eigentlich? Wird da überwiegend geschoben, kann man da fahren, kann man überholen? Das ganze soll ja recht materialfordernd sein. Ein Racing Ralph ist dann nicht der richtige Reifen, oder? Eher ein robusterer Maxxis Ikon?
Die Relation meines Körpergewichts zur Leistungsfähigkeit kenne ich nicht. Ich bin 1,80 cm groß und wiege 80kg. Ich bin bisher ohne Leistungsmessung gefahren, nur mit Puls.  Ich versuche gerade meinen Fahrstil umzustellen. Ich bin bisher immer in eher schweren Gängen bergaufgefahren, was hier bei Anstiegen bis 400hm am Stück auch kein Problem ist. Jetzt stelle ich auf leichtere Gänge mit höherer Trittfrequenz um. Ist doch sicherlich besser für lange Anstiege, oder? Wie gesagt, Ziel ist durchkommen, nichts anderes.
Das Geschenk hat eine Firma gemacht, die ihren Mitarbeitern auch im Privatem zuhört.


----------



## ctwitt (11. Dezember 2017)

Hallo,

wie andere schon gepostet haben, mache Dir nicht so viele Gedanken über Details. Mache Dir Gedanken darüber wie Du leichter werden könntest ohne Leistung zu verlieren, dass ist mal das einfachste und effizienteste um ein besseres Verhältnis von Leistungsfähigkeit zu Körpergewicht zu bekommen. Sofern Du zu viel Fett auf den Rippen hast. Trainiere Deine Kraftausdauer nachdem Du ein gutes Fundament an Grundlagenausdauer gelegt hast. Training im Hochgebirge oder Rennen dort helfen bei der Vorbereitung. 
Wenn Du dann im Juli fitt bist, kannst Du Dir Gedanken über die Details machen.
Viele Mountainbiker die oft Rennen fahren, starten das ganze Jahr mit der gleichen Ausrüstung. Die Frage ist dann nur am Renntag, je nach Wetter, ob Armlinge oder Regenjacke, eventuell dickere Handschuhe viel mehr Fragen stellen sich da nicht.


----------



## Tischgrill (11. Dezember 2017)

Der Mandelon ist die von mir beschriebene Passage: über etliche Kilometer ständiger Wechsel zwischen halbwegs fahrbaren und völlig unfahrbaren Passagen, das heisst immer Wechsel aus Tragen und Fahren. Wer das kronjuwelenschonende Aufspringen aufs Rad beherrscht, ist da im Vorteil. Bei feuchtem Wetter dazwischen immer dazu sumpfartige Löcher, die man erst bemerkt wenn der Radschuh schon komplett eingesunken ist.

Wenn du am Ende den Bustransfer brauchst, dann die Tickets bei der Anmeldung dazu buchen. Kurzentschlossene bekommen diese direkt im Anschluss der technischen Kontrolle wenn benötigt, die nehmen dort auch Euro, ca. 35€ nämlich.
Ach ja, Abfahrt des Busses dann weiter unten in Grimentz ca. 1 bis 2km vom Ziel entfernt in einer scharfen Rechtskurve am kleinen Busbahnhof. Nur als Tipp, ich habe das nach 11h Grand Raid noch endlos suchen dürfen, meine Stimmung war dann entsprechend. Die Busfahrt ist auch lustig wenn der Fahrer die Straße runterdonnert wo es links davon fast ungesichert an der Straße die Schlucht runtergeht mehrere hundert Meter in die Tiefe. Nach der Schlussabfahrt beim Rennen noch eine nette Zugabe der anderen Art.


----------



## Deleted 6320 (11. Dezember 2017)

T.R. schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für eure Hinweise und Tipps. Abfahrten im Gebirge auf ausgewaschenen Schotterwegen liegen mir eigentlich. Singletrails sind auch kein Problem, solange sie nicht bei Nässe wurzelgespickt steil bergabgehen.



Mal aus Sicht eines Hobbybikers, der je nach Können zwischen 9-12 h brauchen könnte; Das Problem sind auch nicht die Abfahrten an sich, wenn es auch viele wurzelige Trails gibt, die gern auch nass sind. Hauptproblem für die Meisten ist der Kraftverlust, der Marathon kostet richtig Körner. Wo bei den meisten Marathons bei 3000Hm das Ziel ist, fängt der GRC erst an und bietet viele Tücken, die man von deutschen Marathons nicht kennt. Lange, steile Anstiege, Abfahrten auf denen man nicht Erholen kann. Der Mandalon Trail zieht sich ewig, ist oft zugig und gefühlt muss man ständig absteigen, wer da schon knapp in der Zeit ist stresst sich.
Alles in allem aber ein Event, welches man als Marathonanhänger gefahren sein muss, macht für den rest des Bikerlebens stolz. Die Vorbereitung ist anstrengend wenn man viele, harte Hm fahren muss, das muss man wollen. Ich hab mir das schon 3x gegeben, das erste Mal 1994, es ist immer wieder ein tolles Rennen.
Meine beste Vorbereitung war übrigens eine "normale" 10-tägige Radreise mit Trekkingrad und 20kg Gepäck, die mal 6 Wochen vor dem GRC machte.


----------



## Tischgrill (11. Dezember 2017)

Bin eine Woche später dann noch den Ötztaler Radmarathon gefahren auf dem Rennrad 230km, 5300hm. Danach ist man nicht traurig wenn die Saison nicht mehr so lange dauert.


----------



## Thomas Sommer (11. Dezember 2017)

...ich weiß nicht, ob das immer noch so ist aber früher wurden die Fahrräder für den Rücktransport ziemlich lieblos im LKW übereinander gestapelt. Nimm also keins mit das Dir zu wertvoll oder empfindlich ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tischgrill (11. Dezember 2017)

Thomas Sommer schrieb:


> ...ich weiß nicht, ob das immer noch so ist aber früher wurden die Fahrräder für den Rücktransport ziemlich lieblos im LKW übereinander gestapelt. Nimm also keins mit das Dir zu wertvoll oder empfindlich ist.



Stimmt. War beim Ausladen im Dunkeln zu später Stunde in Verbier dabei und wurde hektisch aufgefordert zu helfen, als sich anbahnte, dass die  ÜBEReinandergeschichteten Räder drohten, komplett durcheinanderzupurzeln. Zu viert im Anhänger stehend verhinderten wir gerade so das Schlimmste. Da Trennung erfolgte jeweils mit dünnen dazwischengeworfenen Kartons, ebenso die Trennung der unteren und oberen Schicht 

War ein heftiges Erlebnis, erst GRC Verbier-Grimentz gefahren, dann eine dreiviertel Stunde genervt Busabfahrtsplatz in Grimentz suchen, dann eine abenteuerliche Busfahrt, gefolgt von Schwerstarbeit und Stress beim Bikeausladen und zum Abschluss dann noch 6stündige Autoheimfahrt von Verbier bis nach Stuttgart durch die ganze Nacht.
Eine Woche später beim Ötztaler nochmals ähnliches Niveau/ähnlicher Ablauf


----------



## MB-Biker (22. Dezember 2017)

T.R. schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für eure Hinweise und Tipps. Abfahrten im Gebirge auf ausgewaschenen Schotterwegen liegen mir eigentlich. Singletrails sind auch kein Problem, solange sie nicht bei Nässe wurzelgespickt steil bergabgehen.
> Was ist denn eigentlich am Mythos Mandalon Trail dran? Wie habe ich mir den vorzustellen? Das Bildmaterial im Internet sieht nicht so wild aus, ist aber auch nicht wirklich aussagekräftig. Da soll man ja viel Zeit liegen lassen können. Wie lang ist der eigentlich? Wird da überwiegend geschoben, kann man da fahren, kann man überholen? Das ganze soll ja recht materialfordernd sein. Ein Racing Ralph ist dann nicht der richtige Reifen, oder? Eher ein robusterer Maxxis Ikon?
> Die Relation meines Körpergewichts zur Leistungsfähigkeit kenne ich nicht. Ich bin 1,80 cm groß und wiege 80kg. Ich bin bisher ohne Leistungsmessung gefahren, nur mit Puls.  Ich versuche gerade meinen Fahrstil umzustellen. Ich bin bisher immer in eher schweren Gängen bergaufgefahren, was hier bei Anstiegen bis 400hm am Stück auch kein Problem ist. Jetzt stelle ich auf leichtere Gänge mit höherer Trittfrequenz um. Ist doch sicherlich besser für lange Anstiege, oder? Wie gesagt, Ziel ist durchkommen, nichts anderes.
> Das Geschenk hat eine Firma gemacht, die ihren Mitarbeitern auch im Privatem zuhört.



Ich würde Dir einen leicht rollenden Reifen empfehlen. Ich hatte vorne Rocket Ron und hinten Racing Ralph montiert. Trotz eher feuchten Bedingungen funktioniert das. Mit schlecht rollenden Reifen könnte es zeitlich schnell knapp werden. Trittfrequenz sollte auch bergauf eher höher sein, z.b. 80 U/min. Die generelle Ermüdung sollte damit tiefer sein. Das Rennen beginnt wirklich erst da, wo andere Runden schon fertig sind. Übel ist der Blick von Eison hoch an den Pas de Lona. Du siehst von dort ca. 1000hm weiter oben das Tor zur Hölle und viele kleine farbige Punkt, die sich die letzen 4-500hm zu Fuss den steilen Passanstieg hochquälen. Dazu gibt es auf youtube divese Filme, z.B. diesen: 



 .


Danach folgt noch ein kurzer Anstieg, bevor es ca. 1500hm extrem rumpelig herunter geht. Ich empfehle Dir Schaumstoffgriffe am Bike zu montieren. Am Ziel bist Du nur noch Stolz es geschafft zu haben!

Der Bus zurück nach Verbier (ca. 1,5 Stunden) ist ein Erlebnis für sich! Besser ist eine Unterkunft in Grimenz zu buchen. Ein Fondue im Zelt am Ziel ist schon fast Plicht im Wallis. Ich wünsch Dir schon heute viel Spass.


----------



## MB-Biker (22. Dezember 2017)

... der Rückblick auf das 2017-er Rennen zeigt auch noch recht anschaulich wie es so zu und her geht:


----------



## T.R. (23. Dezember 2017)

Vielen Dank für Deine Hilfe und die Hinweise. Den Racing Ralph bin ich diese Saison gefahren und bin mit ihm gut klargekommen.Gut zu hören, dass die Reifen Grand Raid tauglich sind. Wenn solles am Fahrer, aber auf keinen Fall am Material scheitern.


----------



## JensL (23. Dezember 2017)

Werde dieses Jahr auch wieder starten, mein 5. Versuch endlich mal den Zielbogen zu sehen:
2005 - nicht gestartet wegen Schnee am Start. Rennen wurde abgebrochen
2006 - schwarzen Tag erwischt, Ausstieg in Evolene
201? - Materialdefefekt, Ausstieg in Evolene
2013 - Rennabruch in La Vielle

Die Anstiege empfand ich eher als Rollerberge, bis auf den Anstieg nach Eison, der stellenweise steiler war. Den Mandelon Trail, muss man locker nehmen. Immer wieder  Aufsteigen, absteigen, aber nicht versuchen dort Zeit gut zu machen, das kostet brutal Power.
Die Abfahrten (auch wieder so weit ich sie kenne) waren jetzt nicht super technisch, aber viel Gras - bspw. runter nach Veysonnaz (mit der Treppe am Ende). Wenn es nass ist, muss man tierisch aufpassen.
Aber wie alle schon geschrieben haben, es ist die Länge. Fast jeder andere Marathon ist vorbei, wenn Du in Evolene bist, hier wird's von da an härter, als alles vorher. Da muss an dem Tag vor allem der Kopf mitspielen.
Aber es ist auch unglaublich toll. Ich liebe den Start bei Sonnenaufgang .


----------



## EDA (23. Dezember 2017)

Ich finde das Rennen gut fahrbar, wenn man es sich gut einteilt. Nur der letzte Berg ist zu schieben. Kann man also gut einplanen. So lange ist das Schiebestück nicht ~ vielleicht 30 Minuten. Ich trainiere einmal wöchentlich mit Treppenläufen. Das hilft mir für sowas. Dann solltest du echt am Gewicht arbeiten. 80 kg bei 180 ist nicht das Idealsetup für die Anzahl an Höhenmetern. Zur Vorbereitung könntest du Kitzalp mitfahren. Hat auch lange Anstiege und lange Trails bergab, ist aber deutlich leichter. 


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schubduese (27. Dezember 2017)

Welches Radl empfehlt Ihr für die Strecke: Fully oder Hardtail (das Fully ist ca. 1,5 Kg schwerer)? In den Videos scheint sich das die Waage zu halten...


----------



## JensL (27. Dezember 2017)

Definitiv Hardtail.


----------



## MB-Biker (28. Dezember 2017)

schubduese schrieb:


> Welches Radl empfehlt Ihr für die Strecke: Fully oder Hardtail (das Fully ist ca. 1,5 Kg schwerer)? In den Videos scheint sich das die Waage zu halten...



Wenn Geld keine Rolle spielt: Ein Race-Fully!
Wenn die Zeit keine Rolle spielt und die Waderl es hergeben: Ein Fully!
Wenn die Zeit knapp werden könnte oder Du auf eine möglichst schnelle Zeit aus bist: Ein Hardtail und dies möglichst leicht!


----------



## schubduese (28. Dezember 2017)

Das ist ja eine sehr differenzierte Aussage ;-) 
Danke Euch beiden!


----------



## EDA (29. Dezember 2017)

Wichtiger als die richtige Bikewahl finde ich die richtige Kleidungswahl. Die Temperaturschwankungen können sehr hoch sein. Auf dem ersten Gipfel hatte es vor ein paar Jahren um die null Grad. Da habe ich welche in kurz kurz fahren sehen. Das kann einem schon zusetzen. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tischgrill (29. Dezember 2017)

Beim Ötztaler dieses Jahr 30 Grad ganz unten am Fuße des Timmelsjoch gehabt und in der ersten Hälfte des letzten 30km-Anstiegs mir jede Möglichkeit geangelt, an den Labestationen eine kühle Wasserdusche aus einem Wasserschlauch abzugreifen. Am Gipfel und in der Schlussabfahrt dann Wetterumschwung: Sturmböen, Gewitter und Regen, der kurz davor war, Schneeregen zu sein. Ergo: Im Gebirge selbst bei stabilem Kaiserwetter immer eine Windjacke als absolutes Minimum an Zusatzkleidung dabei haben.


----------



## Deleted 6320 (29. Dezember 2017)

JensL schrieb:


> Definitiv Hardtail.


Für mich nach 3x HT unbedingt ein leichtes Fully mit gut rollenden Reifen.


----------



## Punkrocker (5. Januar 2018)

Hi, viele wichtige Dinge wurden ja schon ausführlich geschildert. 
Eine sehr große Tücke des Rennens ist auch dieses: Es fängt harmlos an. Man kommt gut vorwärts. Der Zeitplan passt. Und dann nimmt die Härte ganz, ganz leicht immer mehr zu. Es geht fieser hoch. Es wird technischer. Man muss sogar mal runter vom Rad. Der eben noch gute Zeitplan scheint langsam, ganz langsam zu zerbröseln. Ein technischer Defekt kann ausreichen, um hinten raus richtig Druck hinsichtlich der Karrenzzeiten zu bekommen. Das kann psychisch zermürben. 
Die Schiebepassage ist garstig, stimmt genau. Vor allen, weil es so loser Untergrund ist. Da bricht ständig was weg unter den Füßen. Eklig, zumal in der dünnen Luft. 
Einen wichtigen Aspekt hat ctwitt genannt. Nicht verrückt machen wegen der Details. Einfach fit genug sein für einen 10-h-Marathon. Und dann strikt fahren, nicht zu schnell, nicht zu langsam. Und nur kein Defekt! 

Also, viel Erfolg. Es ist definitiv zu schaffen!


----------



## Tischgrill (5. Januar 2018)

Ja, stimmt, die Strecke ist anfangs unglaublich flowig, viele sehr leichte Abfahrten (auch mit viel Asphalt) deren Enden höhenmässig tiefer liegen als der Startort und somit ist das Durchschnittstempo auf dem Tacho und die Euphorie zunächst sehr hoch, man gerät fast ins Pendant zum "Runners High", nämlich dem "Bikers High". Der erste lange Anstieg auch nur ein "Rollerberg", den man im Grundlagenpuls halt so hochkullert erstmal. Wenn dann aber erstmal 80-90km absolviert sind, kommen die endlosen technischen und welligen Trails tief gelegen deutlich unterhalb der Baumgrenze (wo es bei heissem Wetter sehr drückend sein kann) und man wartet sehnlich darauf, bis es endlich losgeht: endlich Höhenmeterfressen hoch in die karge Mondlandschaft, endlich letztes Zeitlimit, endlich Pas de Lona und Zielspurt. Wie gesagt, letztes Jahr bis zum letzten Zeitlimit mich super gefühlt, aber der anschliessende Pas de Lona liess mich schlagartig von einer Minute auf die andere nach dem Absteigen so fühlen als hätte ich bereits die A-Strecke der Salzkammerguttrophy als Anfahrt hinter mir.


----------



## baloo (8. Januar 2018)

gilt noch anzumerken, dass nach dem Pas de Lona, wenn man denkt dass man es geschafft hat, nochmals 200hm warten und anschliessend die brutale Rütel-Abfahrt ins Ziel.
Tip noch, ich würde am Freitag dein Auto in Grimentz parken und dann mit dem Bike und Gepäck nach Siders rollen (geht fast nur abwärts) und von dort mit Zug und Postbus nach Verbier. Dann musst du nach dem Rennen nicht mit dem meistens total überfüllten Bus zurück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MB-Biker (9. Januar 2018)

... und noch besser ist es, die erste Nacht in Verbier und nach dem Rennen in Grimentz zu nächtigen!


----------



## EDA (9. Januar 2018)

baloo schrieb:


> gilt noch anzumerken, dass nach dem Pas de Lona, wenn man denkt dass man es geschafft hat, nochmals 200hm warten und anschliessend die brutale Rütel-Abfahrt ins Ziel.
> Tip noch, ich würde am Freitag dein Auto in Grimentz parken und dann mit dem Bike und Gepäck nach Siders rollen (geht fast nur abwärts) und von dort mit Zug und Postbus nach Verbier. Dann musst du nach dem Rennen nicht mit dem meistens total überfüllten Bus zurück.



Und wie kommt dann dein Gepäck von Verbier nach Grimentz? 
Das mit den 200hm ist echt bitter. Die tun richtig weh. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## T.R. (9. Januar 2018)

Danke für die zahlreichen Tipps, die für mich sehr wertvoll sind und mir Mut gemacht haben. An der Form arbeite ich gerade, ich bin dieses Jahr schon 378km und 7800hm gefahren. Das Körperewicht wird auch geringer. Wieviel Prozent durchschnittliche Steigung haben denn die Rollerberge am Anfang? Ich kann mir unter dem Begriff nicht so wirklich etwas vorstellen. Danke...


----------



## JensL (10. Januar 2018)

Hast Du Strava?
Hier Lakata vom letzten Jahr: https://www.strava.com/activities/682945878

Rollerberg ist für mich kleiner 10% Steigung im Schnitt.


----------



## baloo (10. Januar 2018)

EDA schrieb:


> Und wie kommt dann dein Gepäck von Verbier nach Grimentz?
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Schau mal hier, hat bis jetzt immer super geklappt!


----------



## MB-Biker (11. Januar 2018)

EDA schrieb:


> Und wie kommt dann dein Gepäck von Verbier nach Grimentz?
> Das mit den 200hm ist echt bitter. Die tun richtig weh.



... siehe hier: http://www.grand-raid-bcvs.ch/page-de-33-Transport-de-bagages.html

Noch besser ist natürlich eine/-n Helfer/-in!!


----------



## baloo (11. Januar 2018)

MB-Biker schrieb:


> ... siehe hier: http://www.grand-raid-bcvs.ch/page-de-33-Transport-de-bagages.html
> 
> Noch besser ist natürlich eine/-n Helfer/-in!!


du vertritts die Einstellung "doppelt gemoppelt hält besser" ?


----------



## EDA (12. Januar 2018)

Danke! Und ja, doppelt ist schon gut bei mir. Dann kann ich mir es auch merken . Die Lösung ist dann echt elegant. 
Ich habe schon überlegt eine Nacht in Grimentz dranzuhängen und am nächsten Tag zurück nach Verbier zu fahren. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## baloo (12. Januar 2018)

EDA schrieb:


> Danke! Und ja, doppelt ist schon gut bei mir. Dann kann ich mir es auch merken . Die Lösung ist dann echt elegant.
> Ich habe schon überlegt eine Nacht in Grimentz dranzuhängen und am nächsten Tag zurück nach Verbier zu fahren.
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Hab ich mir auch überlegt, aber die Preise für Hotels in Grimetz sind einfach (selbst für uns als Schweizer) heftig!
Dafür spricht jedoch die Ziel Atmosphäre, Fondue und ohne Stress den Event ausklingen lassen !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 6320 (26. Januar 2018)

Na ja, das ist ja ein Sport der Geld kostet, wenn man bei den weiteren Dingen des Lebens (z.B. Hotels) die gleichen Maßstäbe anlegt wie beim Bike dann ist das kein Thema. 
Das mit den Rollerbergen klingt sehr niedlich. Anfangs ist die Streckenbeschaffenheit noch einfach, was nötig ist wenn so eine Masse startet, da können die ersten 1000Hm nicht über Trails gehen. Tempo und Hm fordern auf jeden Fall.
Zur Orga: der TE ist ja nicht alleine da, die beste Lösung wäre es, jemanden zu haben der mittig in einer der gut erreichbaren Ortschaften steht (da ist reichlich Platz hinter Verpflegungen) und einen auch im Ziel abholt.


----------



## T.R. (27. Januar 2018)

Ich bin leider nicht bei Strava. Bei Lakata haben mich die 4666 hm gewundert. Sind das auch Eure Werte für die Strecke. Danke.


----------



## Tischgrill (28. Januar 2018)

5100hm waren es bei mir mit barometrischer Höhenmessung und zuverlässigem Messgerät.


----------



## MB-Biker (2. Februar 2018)

Als Alternative zum Grand Raid kann ich Euch auch noch diese Rennen, das www.raidevolenard.ch , empfehlen. Ist in der gleichen Region, aber etwas weniger heftig. Die längere Runde ist „nur“ 62 km lang und mit 2660 Hm versehen.


----------



## Danimal (8. Februar 2018)

Hier wurde ja schon alles gesagt. Meine Checkliste wäre:

Schuhe, mit denen man auch gut laufen kann (vielleicht nicht die härteste Carbonsohle nehmen)
Eher ein Epic FSR/Scalpel/Spark als ein Hardtail, wenn verfügbar
Wenn Hardtail, dann möglichst viel Reifenvolumen, um auf der letzten Abfahrt noch etwas mehr Reserven zu haben.
1-2 Tage früher in Verbier ankommen schadet nicht zur Akklimatisierung
Die ersten 70km ruhiger angehen lassen als andere Marathons
Ansonsten ist der Grand Raid nicht ganz so krass, wie ihn manche verkaufen möchten . Trotzdem: Es bleibt ein langer, anstrengender Marathon, der durch die teils ausgesetzte Streckenführung nicht für Anfänger geeignet ist. Mit Deinen Jahreskilometern und Höhenmetern solltest Du da eigentlich schon ganz gut vorbereitet sein.


----------



## EDA (11. Februar 2018)

Ergänzung:
Weste/ warme Kleidung für Start in der Früh und oben auf den Gipfeln. Die Temperatur schwankt während des Rennens schon mal um 15 Grad 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baloo (28. Februar 2018)

Jetzt sind die Veranstalter noch ganz durchgeknallt:
http://www.grand-raid-bcvs.ch/page-de-19-Controle-technique.html


----------



## MBBIKE (28. Februar 2018)

Die  technische Bikekontrolle ist nicht neu, die gab es schon immer. Neu ist, dass das Bike in einem der Partnershops vor der Startnummerausgabe (neu in Sion) gemacht werden muss. Bei der Anfahrt nach Verbier müssen nun viele zusätzlich noch Sion und einen Bikeshops in der Umgebung anfahren. Der Check selber ist kostenlos, muss etwas repariert werden kostet das Material und Arbeit, evtl. darf man es aber auch selber vor Ort in Stand stellen. Vorher konnte das alles bequem in Verbier gemacht werden. In deren Facebookaccount ist ein veritabler Shitstorm über sie hereingebrochen. Recht so! Das ganze ist ein Schuss in eigene Knie!


----------



## EDA (28. Februar 2018)

Aber wer fällt schon durch die technische Kontrolle - wer  checkt sein Rad nicht vor der Anreise? 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## baloo (28. Februar 2018)

Der Aufwand ist einfach enorm, zuerst Bike Controlle, dann nach Sion Startnummer holen, dann ggf. Auto nach Grimentz und mit ÖV nach Verbier, da bist du schon vor dem Rennen platt


----------



## JensL (28. Februar 2018)

Bin des französischen nicht mächtig: gilt das nur für Schweizer? 

Google liefert folgendes als Übersetzung:
Sie müssen nicht mehr mit Ihrem ATV nach Sion fahren und es präsentieren. Wir behalten jedoch eine leichte technische Kontrolle nur für Fahrer aus dem Ausland, die nicht von einem Partnergeschäft in ihrem Land profitieren.


----------



## EDA (28. Februar 2018)

Aber wer fällt schon durch die technische Kontrolle - wer  checkt sein Rad nicht vor der Anreise? 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## JensL (28. Februar 2018)

Es geht mir nur um die Organisation: muss ich vorher in einen Radladen, oder führen sie die Kontrolle (auch) bei der Startnummernausgabe durch?


----------



## MB-Biker (6. März 2018)

Für Schweizer ist es Pflicht vorgängig zu einem der aufgeführten Händler zu gehen. Für Ausländer soll es gemäss einer Antwort des OK's eine vereinfachte Kontrollmöglichkeit am Freitag auf dem Gelände von Sion geben:




Grand Raid BCVS Die Ausländer haben die Möglichkeit, am Freitag eine erleichtert technische Kontrolle zu erhalten.


----------



## baloo (16. Juli 2018)

weiss jemand, ob man den Rücktransport auch noch vorort kaufen kann?


----------



## MB-Biker (16. Juli 2018)

Ja, kann man. Ticket einfach beim Buschauffeur kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tischgrill (16. Juli 2018)

Habe mein Ticket bei Startnummernausgabe gekauft für ca. 35€


----------



## baloo (16. Juli 2018)

MB-Biker schrieb:


> Ja, kann man. Ticket einfach beim Buschauffeur kaufen.


Danke! 



Tischgrill schrieb:


> Habe mein Ticket bei Startnummernausgabe gekauft für ca. 35€


wusste bei der Anmeldung noch nicht ob ich Rücktransfer brauche! aber trotzdem Danke.


----------



## Tischgrill (16. Juli 2018)

Wusste ich auch nicht, von daher hab ich es dort gekauft ohne es vorher bei der Anmeldung angegeben zu haben. Du musst dich halt nicht mehr mit Bargeld und weiterem Organisatorischem rumschlagen und der Busfahrer nimmt evtl. auch keine Euros


----------



## baloo (13. August 2018)

Frage, da ja die Startnummern-Ausgabe neu für alle in Sion ist, wie macht ihr das mit dem Auto, lässt ihr es in Sion stehen und nehmt das Postauto hoch nach Verbier? Nach dem Rennen zurück nach Sion ist deutlich schneller, als am Schluss noch im überfüllten Postauto nach Verbier hoch ?!


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (26. August 2019)

Leuts, macht dieses Ding. Einfach Hammer... habe seit 2007 mal wieder spontan mitgemacht und es ist noch besser geworden...
eh ichs fürs nächste Jahr vergesse:

Früh anmelden spart massig Geld. WIr haben es mit einer Übernachtung in Verbier gemacht (Freitag morgen aus D angefahren, danach heim)
Auto im Tal vor Grimentz geparkt, ist nicht jedermanns Sache nach dem Rennen mit Rucksack nochmal runter zu eieren, macht die Logistik aber etwas einfacher
Anmeldung und tech. Kontrolle in Sion war sehr entspannt, auch der Shuttle nach Verbier (bei Anmeldung mitgebucht). ging um 19 Uhr am Stadion ab
Rucksack mitnehmen, man bekommt ein Schild bei der Anmeldung und gibt den Rucksack vorm Start ab.
Wir hatten ein paar "Defektchen" Freitag Mittag... ohne Worte. Milch und Ersatzreifen mitnehmen  
Es gab in Verbier ab 5 Uhr morgens einen geöffnetet Radladen

Strecke, was soll ich sagen... lang, wunderschön und einfach MTB. Nicht dieses ätzende Waldautobahngefahre wie so oft. Neuer Trail direkt ab Croix de Ceur (Pump-Track-Enduro-Flow ohne größere Hüpfer. Mega) ansonsten gewohnt technisch. Letzter Anstieg und Abfahrt schwieriger als die meisten zu Beginn.
Wie schnell manche mit Hardtrails ballern lässt mich die Notwendigkeit von AM und Trailbike stark hinterfragen. Ohne Worte

Verpflegungen gerade hinten raus mehr als reichlich, es gab meist auch Trinkflaschen, Boullion rockt. Riegel, Obst, Käsebrot (!!!). Kein Fondue 

Streckenposten und Zuschauer geht nicht besser, Kollege Huber hat im Video zu 2014 gesagt, man spürt, dass die Leistung respektiert wird. Habe ich auch so woanders noch nicht erlebt.

Pas de Lona. Episch, zum Kotzen. Anders    Abfahrten (oft >500hm am Stück) haben meine HR Bremse überfordert.
Im Ziel Waschen, Massage, Pflege usw und Bier. 

Uneingeschränkt empfehlenswert. Fahre keine Rennen und im Trainign nie länger als 3h. Also ran an das Ding


----------



## baloo (27. August 2019)

Schnitzelfreund schrieb:


> Verpflegungen gerade hinten raus mehr als reichlich, es gab meist auch Trinkflaschen, Boullion rockt. Riegel, Obst, Käsebrot (!!!). Kein Fondue



auf der Alp "La Vieille" gab es Fondue, musste nur fragen dann hast du einen Happen bekommen 

Ansonsten wie du geschrieben hast, ein echter MTB Marathon mit allem was dazu gehört und jetzt schon mehr als 30 Jahre alt, einfach KULT.

Zu erwähnen gilt es noch, dass es in Verbier (sonst sehr teuer) am Freitagabend in den meisten Restaurants spezielle Grand Raid Pasta Angebote gibt!


----------

